# The New Nikon Coyote Special Riflescope - AWESOME!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I finally broke down and bought one of these Nikon Coyote Specials in 4.5-14 and I am glad I did. I really like the reticle and the clarity of the scope. I've mounted it up on my R-15, and just put a second one on order for the Thompson Center Icon. My only complaint is that the Max-1 on the scope, doesn't match the Max-1 on my R-15. It's really brown, and the R-15 is really green.

Here is the link to Nikon's site: COYOTE SPECIAL | RIFLESCOPES

Check out the reticle. This is my favorite part!









What is not to love about this thing? The ARD (anti reflective device) is a honeycomb like cover that screws onto the front and keeps your target from catching glare off of your scope. Pretty ingenious little thing:









Man I am pumped....

Anyone else using this scope?


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a thing of beauty, lucky man poor dogs!!!!


----------



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

This scope is going on the new rifle i buy thats for sure.


----------



## 1badboy (Feb 21, 2010)

is the circle reticle hard to get use to ?
looks like it would be hard to be accurate under 100 with the big circle


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

So far, I am more accurate with this reticle than any other scope to date. It might just be me, but I feel more focused with the circles there. I zeroed in at 100 yards, but 50 yards was an easy single hole as well.

Here are a couple of recent posts from a trip to the range. Both of my guns have this scope on them:

http://www.predatortalk.com/ars/244-remington-r-15-range-today.html

http://www.predatortalk.com/general...enter-icon-precision-hunter-range-report.html


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

Well at least someone likes it!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

How large can files be to upload, like a picture? Ive tried and it says too large and then redirects me and I have to log in again, lose my replies and start all over again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.predatortalk.com/about-site/ See if this helps you.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

thx, i think files have 2 be 2mb or smaller. mine was 2.43


----------

